# Affordable ice equipment for beginners.



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

With ice on its way soon and looking like it’s gonna be around to stay for awhile! I thought it would be a good time to start a thread about affordable ice fishing equipment for beginners. Every time we get good ice there are always newcomers who are eager to jump into the sport. But many may not want to spend a ton of money on gear to start out. Sure you can drop some serious money the latest and greatest equipment. But I’d like to hear about cheap items that will help a newbie along the way. 










These ice cleats for example IMO are a good option. No they won’t be as good as a $70 set of kahtoola’s! But they will work well for beginners. I’ve used them in the past they weren’t bad. Especially for the price.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

More important ,IMO, would be safety equipment.....flotation suits,ice picks, SPUD BAR,rope,etc...then p/u poles, tackle, as needed.As above poster stated...ice cleats are almost a must.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a buddy who broke his wrist because he didn’t have his cleats on. Cleats are a must! Yes I want safety gear included in the discussion as well.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I guess what I’m getting at is we all love our Marcum’s and vexilar’s . But there was a time when I didn’t have all that stuff. All I had was an ice rod and an urge to try ice fishing. I kicked open many old holes before I bought my first mora then a lazer and now I’m a nils guy. I got hip to spud bars about 6 years into the game I wish I had sense enough to get one sooner! I’m just trying to put together a list of affordable gear to get newbies started. Another example of an affordable option for someone starting out. If your a newbie and don’t have a bunch of fancy gear anyway a cheap sled to pull your stuff out.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I used one of those sleds my first year ice fishing.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for starting this thread bobber. I personally would like to try the ice, and will continually check this thread. Especially since I have no gear at all.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those sleds work quite well. A couple bungee cords to strap things down and you are set to go.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The first time I Ice fished I saw people out fishing. I went to go walking out on the lake with a long rod. The guy who owned the bait store whom I knew well said to me “ Don’t go out there with that you’ll look stupid “ So he let me borrow one of his. He sent me out on the Ice over to an older fellow who was fishing and that old man showed me the ropes. Had so much fun the next day I bought my first ice rod! After that I was off to the races I sat out on a bucket freezing to death for years before I got a shanty. I didn’t have nothing fancy. I just drilled holes and hoped to god there were fish in there! Made a bunch of good friends out there over the years with the same passion. I’ve had some of the best times of my life out on the ice!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bprice1031 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread bobber. I personally would like to try the ice, and will continually check this thread. Especially since I have no gear at all.


You got a trip coming up with me in the near future! All you need to bring is a chair!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

. Cheap starter rod.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Ice Blue Super Flex Rods....very good entry level, and reasonable. Seen them for $ 7-8.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Not a bad price for something that can absolutely save your life.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

If you dont want to fork out $$$ for a shanty consider making one of your own. Couple sheets of plywood or OSB, cheap polytarp and some hinges. Check the internet for some plans. Got started this way myself 35yrs ago,(have a Clam single now). You"ll still see alot of homemade setups out there today.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I still haven’t put down my schooly’s rods... 8 bucks a piece. They have a built on spring bobber, a spring drag spool and a rod.
Instead of reeling with them I usually just backpedal lol!... Fun to use IMO.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> You got a trip coming up with me in the near future! All you need to bring is a chair!


Tell him to bring lipstick also! Break him in right bobber


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> Tell him to bring lipstick also! Break him in right bobber



I was gonna be a gentleman the first couple times out before I made any moves


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Checking around online places like Craigslist for a used auger will save a few bucks for sure I always see strikemaster moras for 20 bucks or under


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

There allot of good deals on Facebook Marketplace and Craigslist! Guys will either be looking for money or just selling stuff to upgrade. I have seen decent shantys go cheap along with augers and electronics just to give you a start but like someone else said I would get the safety Equip first and go with someone. Goodluck have fun and be SAFE!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Any amount you spend on a spud bar is worth it. It really makes me feel better on the ice. 

I used to carry a hatchet to break open old holes (pre auger for me). It threw alot of freezing water around, but it got the job done. 

I built my own sled on the cheap. Veranda moulding makes for some sweet runners!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Kits like these are inexpensive and still effective.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

bobberbucket said:


> I guess what I’m getting at is we all love our Marcum’s and vexilar’s . But there was a time when I didn’t have all that stuff. All I had was an ice rod and an urge to try ice fishing. I kicked open many old holes before I bought my first mora then a lazer and now I’m a nils guy. I got hip to spud bars about 6 years into the game I wish I had sense enough to get one sooner! I’m just trying to put together a list of affordable gear to get newbies started. Another example of an affordable option for someone starting out. If your a newbie and don’t have a bunch of fancy gear anyway a cheap sled to pull your stuff out.
> View attachment 251416


Yep same here, started in 1980 on Charles Mill Lake. 2 schooly rods, a sled which I still use to this day. Mora auger and my depth finder was the handy dandy clip on type. All of which I bought at the Mifflin Trading Post. carried screwdrivers for a long time and a long heavy pry bar. These younger guys don't realize how good they got these days haha. But safety first is the main priority.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yep same here, started in 1980 on Charles Mill Lake. 2 schooly rods, a sled which I still use to this day. Mora auger and my depth finder was the handy dandy clip on type. All of which I bought at the Mifflin Trading Post. carried screwdrivers for a long time and a long heavy pry bar. These younger guys don't realize how good they got these days haha. But safety first is the main priority.


You brought up a very helpful item to beginners. I spent years using a clip on depth finder.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I also still use the schoolys. I remember when I started with an ultralite spin reel and a guy showed up using schoolys and I was like, "man that looks like it is effortless." I've got 8 of them now.
I haven't fished anywhere with walleye but for panfish and cats they work great! I still am low cost, no electronics, just an auger, bucket and beer!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Pinmins and ants are cheap. The spring bobbers are like 2$ for 3. Before I got a vex these slip floats could keep my bait right in the action. Pull a fish up and get your bait down to the same spot right away. You can trim the foam off of the float to match whatever's on the end of your line. The way they're designed to keep the clip of the float under water to avoid icing up is great too. Of course the depth finder.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.yourbobbersdown.com/product-p/n102.htm

Check this guy out, it's called a palm rod. The guys on the ice tour use these exclusively. My buddy runs one and swears by it. He also catches the fish to show for it. Bear in mind that it is intended for shallow (>15') water pan fishing. I only really use two jigs... Fiskas #E61 and E62 in 3mm. That is a great start for $30


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251435


 I have 5 or 6 new schooleys for sale, 30.00. Located in Bucyrus. Cant beat em for a panfish rod..


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If one of you new guys live near me I have a 8" blue mora auger. It's yours free, I live in central Ohio


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

It has only cut about 6 holes


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

quackpot said:


> If one of you new guys live near me I have a 8" blue mora auger. It's yours free, I live in central Ohio


That’s awesome! Hope it gets put to use.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have way more augers than one person will ever need.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobby you have more ice gear than any store I have ever seen.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

If that goes to a new person I will still have 5 hand augers. I made both my 6 & 8 inch nils hook to my clam plate. I’m glad to help a new guy out.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

here’s another adorable safety gear option. Those ice grippers won’t last very long but they will work for a little while. Also I’m not a fan of the retractable picks. I used to have a set I carried in my sleeves I fell one time and stabbed myself pretty good in the leg with one. But for a beginners they would be better than nothing.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I use a set similar to these that were given to me by a fellow ogf member.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Another low cost option for beginners. Tons of stuff online that could help get a newcomer started! I kinda like the look of these telescopic rods I might have to try them out myself.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Great information in this thread. Thanks for sharing all the insight that you veteran ice guys have.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Deleted post


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

quackpot said:


> If one of you new guys live near me I have a 8" blue mora auger. It's yours free, I live in central Ohio


I live on the west side of Columbus and was hoping to cut some ice for the very first time this year. Is this auger still available? I already have the safety gear just need a way to access the fish.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That’s fantastic it’s yours I will pm my information


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

quackpot said:


> That’s fantastic it’s yours I will pm my information


Good stuff! I’m so glad you were able to find a newcomer to help out!


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

HT Enterprises Metal Ice Ski...
Cabela's▼
$4.29
I prefer metal , over plastic, so you can open up an old hole that has skimmed over. Plastic won't do that, but will get you by. Sometimes i kick open the skimmed over hole with my foot. Also keep eyes open for a propane or gas lantern......provides light if you ever wanted to fish after dark, and provides heat to warm hands, or with a metal plate attached to top, you can warm up sandwiches, or whatever.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Good point about the lanterns. I’ve spent many cold nights out on the ice on a bucket hovering over a lantern. Here’s one I found online although I’m positive if you can find them cheaper by scanning craigslist yard sales etc.


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

My hands would get cold sometimes from getting wet taking fish off the hook. I, eventually starting using mittens , with hand warmers inside. AWESOME..! I would watch for them on sale , or clearance, even as a christmas stocking stuffer, and i would load up. Always had some with me. 

http://hothandsdirect.com/


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Some of the things not mentioned but need: 5 gallon bucket, pc of wood for a seat, cheap thermos, heated seat cushion, cheap heating packets to throw in your boots, sunglasses, couple of bologna sandwiches, large kitchen oven box for a shanty, your all set. The cheap good old days.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Found another very affordable option to help a newbie get away from our nemesis the wind.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Not exactly an important item for a newbie but I ran across this. Anyone use one of these? Looks sorta interesting.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I also just saw that online and I’m sure it’s pretty darn nice to clean fish that are not bricks


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I bought one when gander mountain was closing down can't wait to try it out


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

bumpus said:


> I bought one when gander mountain was closing down can't wait to try it out


Let us know how it works out. I wonder if the fish will come swimming back up into the ice shack. Or does it have some sort of lid?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It has a lid


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I will post my findings first time I get to use it.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

if you want a good underwater camera package,try c-fish.very good ,complete camera packages with camera,tv,battery and carrying case w/charger.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol.....the good ole ice fishing tent. I got a few dome tents on the cheap from Marcs a few years ago. I think they were 3 bucks a tent. This was the cheapest shanty option for me and it did cut the wind. Just cut the floor out where you need some holes and you were fishin'. 

Using a tent as a shanty gave birth to the term "Shenty" or "Shent". The "Shent" provided some shelter on the brutal days. We never used ice achors.......someone always had to literally hold down the fort. 

I have upgraded to an official (eskimo) shanty (it is amazing).......but I have some good memories of the shenty.

I still have one of those cheap tents in the garage.....brand new....just waiting to have the floor chopped out.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

flyphisherman said:


> Any amount you spend on a spud bar is worth it. It really makes me feel better on the ice.
> 
> I used to carry a hatchet to break open old holes (pre auger for me). It threw alot of freezing water around, but it got the job done.
> 
> I built my own sled on the cheap. Veranda moulding makes for some sweet runners!!!


Great thread guys . I just wanted to let everyone know that there is a size limit on holes u make I think 10ins. My buddies leg went through a15 in.ax hole luckily it was really thick and that's all the farther
he went. People take their kids out and spud or not they cross that it's trouble. Sorry for getting off topic


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Fishusa has an extra 25% off there clearence stuff today there's a little ice fishing stuff in there
https://www.fishusa.com/product/One-3-Prime-Ice-Rod

I got one of these rods for Christmas yesterday there not on clearence but $10 there an awesome deal


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

One last thing...very inexpensive and it seems like lots of ice fishermen forget to bring along, TRASH BAGS! Maybe it's just that stuff doesn't float away or sink to the bottom but there's always piles of trash left on the ice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good topic B. I like it. I made some spikes out of some heavy nails,1" dowel rod,paracord,an a electric drill with a 3/16" drill bit to drill holes for the sharp part to go into why draped over my shoulders walking around. 

For the really cold days an us no shanty guys,this year i plan on keeping a 6 gallon steel drum with holes drilled into it in my van an a bag of charcoal. An a couple boards to keep it up off the ice. A few chunks of dry wood. Its not really ideal when your spot hopping a big open area. But if you know your gonna be in one area or on a pond or in a cove itll be nice. For everyone to warm yp around every now an then. 
You can also just take a lantern,an place the drum over a lit lantern,it already has holes in it for your fire to breath. 
At night,drill a hole without going all the way through,set your lantern in the hole,place drum over the lantern an you have fish attracting light going into the water. 
Lol just make sure its a steel drum. A couple years ago we was ice fishing a pond at night,an all was good useing a plastic 8 gallon bucket over the lantern. It was drawing in fish,an using the bucket as a table top keeping are coffe an waxies warm. Went to lift the bucket to change spots. To find the inside had started melting,lol that was a smelly mess.
Also drill 2 large holes with a hole saw across from each other at the top of the drum so you can place a dowel rod into it to carry around when hot.....

Cant wait till the weekend!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I just screwed 1/4" hex head sheet metal screws in the soles of some warm boots. Been 3 yrs and haven't slipped once. @$3.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> I used one of those sleds my first year ice fishing.


I still have/use mine on occasion when going out on a "decent" weather day for a couple hours to "bucket sit"!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I put all this together with stuff around the house an only have about an hour of labor in it an 5 bucks.... 
So nuch better then fishing blind


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I put all this together with stuff around the house an only have about an hour of labor in it an 5 bucks....
> So nuch better then fishing blind
> View attachment 254793
> View attachment 254794
> View attachment 254795



Exactly what I'm doing! But my transducer doesn't have that attachment 'bracket' on top, so I had to build one.
My pipe mast will be two piece, about 3' long, & attach to the outside of a 6 gallon bucket with adjustable 'u'bolts. i figured 12" max into the water, 16" up the side of the bucket, & the rest up above the bucket to hold the viewer,,, SO I DON'T HAVE'TA KEEP LOOKING DOWN! ;>) (first prototype,,, before patent!!)
I notched the top of the bucket, under the lid, for the coil of wire, & placed my gel motorcycle battery in the bucket, along with my tackle, 'tools', & FOOD! (Pretty full bucket!)

Pics will follow.

You guys will DIE when you see my Home-Made levelwind fishing poles!!! (40-50 yo )
Made from everything that anybody else would'a THROWN AWAY! I love 'em,,,,,,,,, The squealing reels keep everyone on the LAKE attentive!

AND,,, Thanks TONS for the 'screws-in-the-boots' deal/ idea!
I was going to do that too, with those over-sized YELLOW construction boots! But I didn't do it,,,,, figuring I'd get laughed off the lake, again. Now I can blame that 'idea' on YOU GUYS! lmbo,,,,


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

"TIP-UPS" 
has anyone taken a couple broom handles or dowel rods cut them to 15/20" each wrap 100' of mono around the center , tie a weight an couple hooks an use as a tip-up? 
Just leave it a few feet from the hole an a fish should drag it until it gets caught up in the hole? Using mono an keeping the wood dry should jeep it from freezing to the ice,... 
Lol and honestly seems a bit more convenient then the cheap wooden tip-ups with the plastic spool? 
I guess if your fishing for bigger predators they would break you off if your to far from the hole,but for panfish shpuld work....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> "TIP-UPS"
> has anyone taken a couple broom handles or dowel rods cut them to 15/20" each wrap 100' of mono around the center , tie a weight an couple hooks an use as a tip-up?
> Just leave it a few feet from the hole an a fish should drag it until it gets caught up in the hole? Using mono an keeping the wood dry should jeep it from freezing to the ice,...
> Lol and honestly seems a bit more convenient then the cheap wooden tip-ups with the plastic spool?
> I guess if your fishing for bigger predators they would break you off if your to far from the hole,but for panfish shpuld work....


Lookup homemade jaw jackers . They would work much better or panfish.


----------

